# Спортивный образ жизни. Грыжи дисков С3-С4, C5-C6. Протрузии дисков C4-C5, C6-C7



## Dmitriiy (21 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день! Прошу совета.
Мне 35 лет, всю жизнь вел активный образ жизни совмещая его с сидячей работой.
Более 5 лет занимался единоборствами( тайский бокс и борьба).
2 года назад начала болеть шея, а я только сейчас сделал мрт которое показало протрузии и грыжи.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько все критично? Операция, или может консервативное лечение?

В целом боль не очень сильная, возникает только при поворотах шеи.
С тренировками как я понимаю можно распрощаться( тренировки предполагают скручивания корпуса при отработке ударов, мышечные нагрузки на шею и поясницу)

Невролог прописал таблетки, мазь и упражнения от остеохондроза(

Буду очень благодарен за ответы!
Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (21 Ноя 2021)

@Dmitriiy, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dmitriiy (22 Ноя 2021)

На протяжении двух дней чувствую небольшое онемение в левой руке, рука не болит, беспокоит больше психологически. 
Возможны ухудшения? Нужно ли принимать срочно какие-либо меры?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2021)

Снимки плохие. Поставьте диск для скачивания и просмотра.
Психологическое беспокойство не лечится  операцией.
Вернее, она от этого не помогает.
По тому, что видно - возрастная норма.


----------



## Dmitriiy (22 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки плохие. Поставьте диск для скачивания и просмотра.
> Психологическое беспокойство не лечится  операцией.
> Вернее, она от этого не помогает.
> По тому, что видно - возрастная норма.


Благодарю Вас за потраченное время! 
Для меня эти снимки как китайские иероглифы, ничего непонятно. Я пытаюсь прояснить для себя можно ли консервативным лечением обойтись,  судя по вашему ответу операционное вмешательство не требуется, верно( то что психологически беспокоит не столь важно)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2021)

Dmitriiy написал(а):


> Для меня эти снимки как китайские иероглифы, ничего непонятно.


Диск есть на руках?



Dmitriiy написал(а):


> Я пытаюсь прояснить для себя можно ли консервативным лечением обойтись,  судя по вашему ответу операционное вмешательство не требуется, верно( то что психологически беспокоит не столь важно)?


А от чего хотите избавиться, думая про операцию?


----------



## Dmitriiy (23 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, диск есть, операцией думал предотвратить более серьезные последствия, ухудшение ситуации, инвалидность.
То есть я не понимаю серьезная ли у меня ситуация, будет ли ухудшаться все это,  нужно ли срочно что-либо делать чтобы избежать ухудшения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2021)

У Вас лучше, чем у Ваших друзей.

Диск дайте просмотреть.


----------



## Dmitriiy (23 Ноя 2021)

С удовольствием покажу диск. А как именно, видео выгрузить?


----------



## Sandy-777 (23 Ноя 2021)

@Dmitriiy, вечер добрый. Проще всего выгрузите диск (скопируйте его содержание) через стандартный механизм на яндекс диск и сгенерируйте там ссылку доступа. И в ответе скопируйте ее для Доктор Ступин.


----------



## Dmitriiy (23 Ноя 2021)

Все сделал, вроде так же видно. 
Выгрузил с диска https://disk.yandex.ru/d/39pLlWGntVDrog
Сделал скриншоты https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3s7SR9gZrToatg


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2021)

Диск не нашел?


----------



## Dmitriiy (23 Ноя 2021)

Диск под рукой. Только не пойму, что нужно сделать.

"Диск дайте просмотреть."
Как показать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2021)

Архивировать ZIP илди RAR и прислать на sfp05@mail.ru  и ссылку на тему


----------



## Dmitriiy (23 Ноя 2021)

Отправил, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2021)

Здоров. Пахать и пахать. Разумно.


----------



## Dmitriiy (24 Ноя 2021)

Здоров - это радует)
Не могу понять почему рука начала неметь. Может и не в грыже дело. Буду дальше проверять тогда.
Спасибо всем, особенно Вам, @Доктор Ступин, за потраченное время!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2021)

Так есть от чего.
Грыжа есть.
Шея кривая.
Мышцы слева перенапряжены!


----------



## Сергей Минеев (30 Ноя 2021)

Dmitriiy написал(а):


> Здоров - это радует)
> Не могу понять почему рука начала неметь. Может и не в грыже дело. Буду дальше проверять тогда.
> Спасибо всем, особенно Вам, @Доктор Ступин, за потраченное время!


Рука немеет плохой кровоток мышцы зажаты у вас где то трапеция плечо всего скорее там ищите триггерры и убирайте из боли будут ещё те ох неприятные они. И все и ваша рука опять начнёт греться кровушкой. В шее проверьте тоже триггерры.


----------



## Dmitriiy (7 Дек 2021)

Делаю легкую растяжку на руку, стало получше, онемение уходит. 
Скажите, пожалуйста, пойдут ли на пользу легкие упражнения для шеи? Повороты, наклоны, если без фанатизма и до болевого ощущения, или лучше не делать и оставить в покое?


----------



## Сергей Минеев (7 Дек 2021)

Я не специалист. Я лишь подсказывают возможные причины которые на себе испытал. Головой без нужды лучше не крутить в шее и так проблемы там. Шейно воротниковую зону и грудной отдел иыщечное обследование у специалиста понимающего где тригерры зажимы мышечные. Убирать их постепенно с лфк повышая нагрузки. Никакой статики для шеи. Если тока динамические упражнения ну а шея у же сама напрягаться например отжимания от пола. После любой динамической нагрузки обязательно растяжка все спины аккуратно. Ищите специалистов.


----------



## Dmitriiy (8 Дек 2021)

Сергей, а у Вас похожее что-то было?
И я не специалист, но полагаю совсем без движений в шее нехорошо.
Мне невролог вот эти упражнения порекомендовал. Там на шею в том числе.



Ортопед сказал, в шее нужно делать наклоны и повороты, плавно без фанатизма, не доводя до боли.
Я вот делаю, а все же вопросом задаюсь, не навредит все это)


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

Dmitriiy написал(а):


> Сергей, а у Вас похожее что-то было?
> И я не специалист, но полагаю совсем без движений в шее нехорошо.
> Мне невролог вот эти упражнения порекомендовал. Там на шею в том числе.
> Я вот делаю, а все же вопросом задаюсь, не навредит все это)


По своему опыту напишу что нет именно те упражнения которые нарисованы на картинках. Они все эти упражнения на начальном этапе восстановлении ручка вправо ручка влево и т. д. Потом нужно увеличивать нагрузку на все тело если хотите жить полноценной жизнью, а не бояться взять пятикилограмовый пакет с магазина. Но после любых безопасных упражнений лучше сочетать в одном упражнение два эффекта сокращение и расслабление. Тоесть мышца сокращается при работе и растягиваеться при возвратом движении. Ну к примеру подтягивания, но я не пишу что именно их надо делать. К примеру чтоб вы поняли принцип. А уж какие подбирайте для себя советуйтесь со знатокам реалибитологами и т. д. Я вот тоже поначалу не понимал это нельзя то нельзя да емае чтож получатьчя всю жизнь ручку влево ручку вправо и все. Я НАПИШУ ТАК ПУСТЬ ОНИ НЕСМЕШАТ ЧТО ПОЖИЗНИ ТЯЖЕЛЕЕ СВОЕГО ПОЛОВОГО ОРГАНА ПОДНИМАТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ. Все с умом и все упражнения декомпрессионые либо ели тока сократительные то обязательно растяжка и мять мыщцы фасции как тесто чем либо. Чтобы необразовавылась спрессованность мыщц которые в основном и приводят к обострениям.И тригерры проклятые которая природа нам создала сувениры.


----------

